# How to fill the void on the handle



## dreamwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello all,

I just received my new A type Gyuto,
And I found out there has some void(holes) in the unfinished sealing handle.
Any advise which epoxy or material I can use to filling it?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 29, 2013)

You can use quick set epoxy. Mix some, and put it in a baggie, cut the very edge, and pipe it in place. Epoxy can be messy, but is easily cleaned with acetone.

I however, would just use a little wax.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 29, 2013)

+1 for Wax,


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 29, 2013)

If you have soft wax (wax/mineral oil mixture) you can force it deeper into the hole. Epoxy would work, but messy (use rubbing alcohol to clean) and would set handle permanently (to remove it, you would have to destroy it).

If you use candle wax, you can try drip the melted wax at the area and force it in while it's warm.

M


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Chris and Von,

Thanks for advise and help,
Do you guys meant use little wax after filling the epoxy or just use only wax to filling it at all?
And what kind of wax should I use, 
sorry for these stupid silly questions, because I got no ideal about it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Marko,

Thanks for detail reply .
I think I will use epoxy to filling it then.
Because I want permanently seal it to prevent water leaking to inside when I washing and cleaning it .
And I want a harden sealing but I doubt wax will does the job? So it's seem use the epoxy will be only choice.

Thanks again for you help!


----------



## Bill Burke (Oct 29, 2013)

acra glass or the original West systems epoxy can be mixed and put into a 10cc syringe. The type the PHarmacy gives out to dispense liquid medicine to infants. then a cyanoacrylate applicator tip on the syringe will let you sqeeze either of these two glues way down into the holes. http://www.shop4glue.com/glue-appli...esives-resin-application-extra-long-751-p.asp I buy them at hobbie zone.


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 29, 2013)

Bill,

Thanks so much for the helpful information.
I will get it and give a try.

Thank you!


----------



## Bill Burke (Oct 29, 2013)

dreamwalker said:


> Bill,
> 
> Thanks so much for the helpful information.
> I will get it and give a try.
> ...



you are welcome. Just remember to get regular acra glass or the original west system. you can get enough acra glass for just a couple of knives in a kit for glass bedding rifles, from most sporting good stores for like 15-20 bucks also the kit has black and brown dye for coloring the epoxy. there is also some other things in the kit that you probably won't use. the little kits are not cost effective if you will be doing more than just a couple of knives. if you plan on doing more than just a few you can get just the resin and hardener from Brownell's. here is the kit. 
http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...ock-bedding-adhesives/acraglas--prod1033.aspx

the resin and hardener is farther down the page, 28oz resin and 7oz hardener. 10cc syringes work great for measuring and dispensing the resin and hardener ie.. 4cc resin 1cc hardener. just make sure to use seperate syringes.


----------



## dreamwalker (Oct 30, 2013)

Bill Burke said:


> you are welcome. Just remember to get regular acra glass or the original west system. you can get enough acra glass for just a couple of knives in a kit for glass bedding rifles, from most sporting good stores for like 15-20 bucks also the kit has black and brown dye for coloring the epoxy. there is also some other things in the kit that you probably won't use. the little kits are not cost effective if you will be doing more than just a couple of knives. if you plan on doing more than just a few you can get just the resin and hardener from Brownell's. here is the kit.
> http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...ock-bedding-adhesives/acraglas--prod1033.aspx
> 
> the resin and hardener is farther down the page, 28oz resin and 7oz hardener. 10cc syringes work great for measuring and dispensing the resin and hardener ie.. 4cc resin 1cc hardener. just make sure to use seperate syringes.




Dear Bill,

I truly appreciate of you kindly helps and useful detail information.
I just plan to do on one knife for now, so will order an small kit.

But I may plan on to rehandle of this knife......maybe

Thank you so much!
God bless you!
Sincerely


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 30, 2013)

Anybody ever try using hot glue to seal a burned on wa handle? I was just thinking that it would be reasonably stable but still easily removed.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 30, 2013)

Never used hot glue, but I like Bill's Acra glass recommendation. That works great as epoxy and is also thinner than many others which makes it great for filling tang slots and gaps. That little set should last you a bit unless you start rehandling more. I have to try out some other, cheaper syringes. I buy the more expensive ones from West System, they have the advantage that the epoxy comes out easily when it has set and you can reuse them - unless you are like me and constantly throw them out by accident...

Stefan


----------



## Stumblinman (Oct 30, 2013)

I would be hesitant to use a hot glue gun. It will easily come off and will soften in heat, which is in the kitchen, or on a sunny day... and will not 'bond' to the materials.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 30, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> I would be hesitant to use a hot glue gun. It will easily come off and will soften in heat, which is in the kitchen, or on a sunny day... and will not 'bond' to the materials.



Accually, I was looking at most of these issues as advantages. I wasn't thinking of using it as a way to bond the handle to the blade, but just as a way of sealing the hole on burned on handles as an alternative to the wax recommended by some of the earlier posts.


----------



## GeneH (Nov 10, 2013)

How about using outdoor poly varnish? Thin it and it should run down into the holes. Might need > 1 application, actually that would be better anyway. I've a couple of cheap paring knives with wood handles and am going to dribble thinned urethane varnish or thinned nail polish into the handle to seal the gaps from moisture.

The knives looked better in pictures....and did say "Soligen.." the F&T is pretty poor.


----------

